# Peugeot Radio Poor!!



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

I have a 2005 Boxer coachbuilt, fitted with Peugeot's own radio CD, and a short wing mounted rubber aerial. The reception is atrocious, and pick up of most stations is diabolical. Do a search and lucky to find one station!

I suspect the aerial is poor, especially as it is GRP coachbuilt, even though the aerial is in metal bodywork.

Any others had the same problem, and resolved it? If so. let me know the solution!

Michael


----------



## dencol (Jul 18, 2007)

Hi,
Don't know if this will be of any help but I have a Boxer panel van conversion 2007 with the Peugeot radio. The aerial is the short front wing type but is attached to the front of the fibreglass roof.
Reception is excellent and have no problem finding stations. This would suggest that the radio is fine but the location of the aerial is the problem. I have a friend who's peugeot suffered a similar problem when they removed the radio the aerial plug at the back of the radio had not been pushed all the way into the radio socket. However would be careful about removing the radio they damaged the dashboard and not sure if the radio is coded.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

I've also heard that it's v easy to damage the dashboard when removing the radio on the earlier type Sevel vans.

As I mentioned on here a couple of weeks ago I found I had terrible reception when pitched up in Patterdale in the Lakes on a hook up. Reception was fine once the 240V was unplugged. Somebody suggest it might've been due to reversed polarity on the EHU.

The following weekend we pitched at Abington, S Lanarks among goodish size hills and reception was fine whether on 240V or 12V.

I'm left thinking maybe the reversed polarity idea was right.

Andy


----------



## fridgeman (Jul 11, 2007)

this may or maynot help ?on my last ducato we had the same problem,it had a roof mount just the other side of the interior light,i removed the light to find the cable had snapped on the back of the areil,it was only one small strand thick !!!i soldered it up and it was better but still a bit crap,worth a look though,

we had work vans that were only just when it came to the radios,i think they were made to work better in the region that the vans were made :?


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

I do not see that reverse polarity should cause this problem. A mains connection might.
Reverse polarity is essentially a safety issue.

We had one of these radios and it was never good in poor reception areas. (The car was much better) It had an aerial in the wing mirror. When replaced with a "rubber duck" on a wing it was better.
Aerial fitting is a bit of a black art but the type used in cars should be fitted to a conducting surface connected to the body. On a motorhome the wing is probably the best place. Glass fiber should not absorb too much so the main body will not give much of a shadow. The material was invented for Raydomes.
I have heard of people having trouble with high mounted aerials. Probably because they are not mounted on a metal plate


----------



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi, I had a Marcus fibreglass kit car and the only way I could get the radio to work reasonably was to run an earth strap from the aerial to the chassis I had to do this with a CB also on my Land Rover {alloy wings) as I could not get it SWR reading on the aerial set up meter to adjust to the correct level. Something to do with "Ground Plane" I think! 8)


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

I have a 2006 Peugeot the previous owner had the standard Radio removed and a Sony all dancing fitted i find the reception on this is poor.To add to this I cannot find any Arial.


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

It will either be in the wing mirror or in the fiber glass above the cab. In this van I think the wing mirror.


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Think I might have found that it is connected to the Status Television Arial which I have turned off when driving will see but thanks for that.


----------



## 105693 (Jul 8, 2007)

I have both a Peugeot Boxer panel van for my work,and an Eldiss Aautoquest on a Boxer chassis.both 2007 models.The cabs and radio set up are identical in all respects.As mentioned already the aerial is easily visible on the top front of the work van.Now you mention it I have absolutely no idea about the aerial on the Eldiss?All i can say is that reception is generally fine and the same on both.Of course if we do get off the beaten track, say in the mountains of Wales,reception gets dodgy.But thats probably to be expected on occasion.


----------

